
1775sec said "January 14, Apple database will be leaked if they keep silent" - piron_t
https://twitter.com/1775Sec/status/422496865406291968
======
wanda

      **The 1775 Sec**
      @1775Sec
    
      "@cedwardsmedia @ECA_Legion We are not bored at the least. 
      Apple's database is very interesting! huh, I wonder if 
      these codes work? SWEET"
    

> "I wonder if these codes work"

...um, yah, I wouldn't give these guys any attention either. They're worse
than script kiddies. They're poser script kiddies.

------
middleclick
Maybe it's just me, but we should not be giving any attention to these guys.
Especially what they did in the recent Dropbox incident.

